# Fuji/Schwinn Police Bike



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 19, 2017)

Wasn’t sure where to post this bike. I bought the Fuji Police frame and fork at a vintage swap meet. I know the bikes aren’t vintage. I just thought it would be cool to build up the Police bike. Famous last words.

First, problem the fork didn’t have any threads. The internet helped a lot and LBS. After figuring out what I needed for the fork, I bought and installed. (Not that hard)

Second, learned that front derailer cables can come from the top or bottom. The derailer on the Schwinn comes through the bottom, but the Fuji is setup for the top. I used a different derailer.

Finally, a lot of adjustments.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2017)

Even the bottle cage swapped out. Interesting switcheroo.


----------



## Duchess (Nov 20, 2017)

Interesting cable routing. Did you get one of those silent rear hubs for the Police bike?


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 20, 2017)

No silent hub, maybe that can be an upgrade someday. I took everything I could from the Schwinn.


----------

